
JVisualVM and Clojure - raju
http://www.fatvat.co.uk/2009/05/jvisualvm-and-clojure.html
======
spuz
What is it with Clojure and fractals? :) I wrote a blog post on how I used
VisualVM to optimise my Mandelbrot renderer but it goes into more depth and
shows what you can learn by tracing the call stack:
[http://developmentjungle.wordpress.com/2009/11/24/optimising...](http://developmentjungle.wordpress.com/2009/11/24/optimising-
mandelbrot/)

~~~
dkersten
Thats pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.

